

Virtual Reality applications and games, next big thing or another bust? - runewell

How does the HN crowd feel about the upcoming return of VR? Anyone here order an an Oculus Rift dev kit from Kickstarter like me? Anyone actually try the device out first-hand?
======
runewell
Some things you guys may find interesting.

Best Oculus Rift Reactions:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJo12Hz_BVI>

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uso6vxZ5O4c&list=UUFq6WCd...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uso6vxZ5O4c&list=UUFq6WCd0xcEVA-c7QNLrSgg)

Galvanic Vestibular Stimulation:

This tech is being discussed for use in VR because it stimulates nerves to
make your body feel like it's moving. Imagine that roller coaster feeling
while playing a flight simulator.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guaiDZdsDjI>

Sense of Smell

This tech was a little crazy before but people are discussing its possible
return if VR becomes popular.

<http://www.howstuffworks.com/internet-odor1.htm>

Interesting Projects in Development for the Oculus Rift:

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRHVJVgFF38>

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjtQwk7zg24>

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O-n-4S0E2U>

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWRVGlwkAx4>

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7tm_T6-0-g>

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I-pGCpl2PE>

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JdjWhXrq68>

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCIRkfNES0Y&playnext=1&#...</a><p>Possible
Peripherals for Rift:<p><a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSTge5IDxF4"
rel="nofollow">https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSTge5IDxF4</a><p><a
href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40L3SGmcPDQ"
rel="nofollow">https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40L3SGmcPDQ</a><p><a
href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d6KuiuteIA"
rel="nofollow">https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d6KuiuteIA</a><p><a
href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKLv8tyL2vU"
rel="nofollow">https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKLv8tyL2vU</a><p><a
href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBQhyqhuLxw"
rel="nofollow">https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBQhyqhuLxw</a><p><a
href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvxM-pC7K2U"
rel="nofollow">https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvxM-pC7K2U</a>

